
Show HN: Get insider info about your offshore software contractor – for free - Riphyak
Hi HN,<p>My name is Yura Riphyak and I&#x27;m the co-founder of Contractor Intelligence(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thecontractorintelligence.com&#x2F;). We help you make a more informed decision when choosing an offshore software development contractor.<p>With demand for software engineers reaching 14 jobs per candidate and CS graduate salaries starting at $120,000, many Bay Area startups consider hiring part or all of their engineering team abroad.<p>Yet outsourcing remains a risky endeavour. Due to the intrinsic conflict of interests (a dev shop maximizes their margin if they manage to sell you their lowest-salary developer for a maximum price), the offshoring industry suffers from the severe adverse selection problem. The dev shops can become very creative in selling you &#x27;lemons&#x27;. I personally observed a video interview of a junior developer in Ukraine by a US client, with a senior colleague writing answers on a whiteboard behind the laptop :).<p>I&#x27;m from Ukraine, where IT outsourcing contributes to over 3% of GDP. 
Working for over 10 years in this industry, I have worn both the clients and the service providers shoes - and experienced their distinctive pains myself. As a result in 2017 I co-founded YouTeam (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youteam.io&#x2F;)- a platform for building offshore dev teams, that got backed by Y Combinator a year and a half later. Our routine evaluation of service providers includes comprehensive background check, legal due-dil, insider info gathering, and verification of individual devs skills.<p>In total over 400 dev shops and IT consultancies from 32 countries have passed this examination. Yet this still didn&#x27;t feel like a solid enough step towards &quot;making outsourcing great again&quot;.<p>This is why we decided to turn our internal process into something that can be described as &#x27;vetting-as-a-service&#x27;.<p>Looking forward to learning your thoughts on Contractor Intelligence and how we can improve it.<p>Thank you!
======
bruceb
Nobody has commented on this, so I will. This seems one of those "boring"
businesses that is useful. The biggest problem in offshore development is
trust.

I guess they only problem is getting people to trust you that you can vet
properly and independent.

